# gunny gorge



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you brought trailers there before? Honestly, I don't think I've ever seen that road in good enough condition to run trailers down to the trail head. It's rough on 4wd vehicles.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

We have just entered monsoon season and have gotten some heavy afternoon downpours the past 4 days so that will make things really slick and rutted if traffic has been on. You definitely would need a short wheel-based vehicle and short trailer for better chances of success. Best to call Pleasure Park Resort and get the scoop from the main shuttle people in there. It is critical to know the weather update before you go, try to get less than 40% rain. I think it is still very risky in my opinion!!!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

I was there last weekend and the road was in good shape; for the Chukar road. That being said, I would never take my trailer in there. It's a narrow 4WD road. But, maybe you have big balls and high clearance or, a rental trailer.
And as Gunner said, monsoons.


----------

